# Is there any fruits that they can't eat?



## serenz (Sep 9, 2007)

Is there any fruits that they can't eat?

I only give them fruits when I'm eating it myself. 

Can they eat orangeor pomelo? I only gave them dime size, not too sure if they can eat it or not..


----------



## JimD (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's the link to RO info and links on fruits and veggies...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13618&forum_id=17


----------



## serenz (Sep 11, 2007)

there's nothing about pomelos?

Am I suppose to strictly follow the list only? :?


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 13, 2007)

What are pomelos?


----------



## JimD (Sep 13, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> What are pomelos?



It's a kind of a grapefruit-type-thingy

I started to research it and then got involved in another issue...sorry.


----------



## serenz (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a pomelo. It's very yummy. Can't really describe what it tastes like exactly but it's sweet. 








What about persimmons? Can they eat this too?






Oh man. Sorry for the trouble.. These fruits are very common at my place.. 

What I was think is if it's not gassy for us, it should be safe for them to eat?


----------

